# Anubias VS Bucephalandra



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

I've enjoyed growing various species of Anubias and have become good at growing them. I am curious about trying Bucephalandra.

What are the differences between Bucephalandra VS Anubias?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Not much. Most Buces are even slower growing than Anubias. They do show their most intense colors only in high light, so they might not be as pretty in a low light tank as some of the pictures online.


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Yo-han. 

Are the leaves as thick, like Anubias, when grown submerged?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

They are considerably thinner than Anubias but still relatively thick, IMO. 

I have had much better luck with Bucephalandra than Anubias. For me, they grow faster (but still slowly), tolerate higher light and are less likely to succumb to algae (but it can happen) and reproduce faster via the rhizome. I can't seem to keep Anubias happy, but Bucephalandra do very well for me. 

I have only had Bucephalandra do well in established, stable conditions. I wouldn't reccomend starting a new tank with them. When I have tried that, they die back or struggle to survive until the tank is mature, only then do they really take off and do well.


----------



## Chumley (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rsed-culture/87637-bucephalandra-all-one.html

An article that was posted about them awhile back.


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience JustLikeAPill!

That is a great read Chumley, Thanks!


----------

